# Aw mr-1



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I think I just found out where the MR-1's ended up. I was just paging through Tower Hobbies site and found these sets. No pics as of yet. 
Here is the site, just go to the bottom of the sets

*http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...=&S2=&S3=&S4=&C=WADAFX&V=&I=&G=2&U=Y&M=WA&P=7* 

LXCXXD Auto World MR-1 911 Rescue Set 8.5' 83.99 Late Mar 
LXCXXE Auto World MR-1 Canyon of Doom Set 23' 116.99 Aug 2013 
LXCXXF Auto World MR-1 Top Gun Jet Fighter Set 12' 83.99 Sep 2013 LXCXXG Auto World MR-1 Monster Truck Set 19' 91.99 Sep 2013 
LXCXXJ Auto World MR-1 Fireball 200 Race Set 12' 78.99 Late Apr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Verrrrrry interesting. From what I can gather with a little quick online research, the Rescue 911 set had two Explorers in it, the Canyon of Doom had Jeeps, and we all know what's in the Fighter Jet and Monster Truck sets. Wonder which cars are in the Fireball 200 set...

--rick


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm surprised they are going this route. I guess the tooling is all there and they are just running new batches of the stuff. They will run into problems as some sets such as the Rescue 911 set ran on AC power with DC converters in each huge looking Explorer SUV so they could run on a single lane. It was pure luck trying to hit the helicopter just right and slide down to the other side with enough momentum without falling off or not catching the copter.

I see promise in only one set, the Auto World MR-1 Monster Truck Set as this will bring back the MR-1 Monster Trucks with room to expand the line with more trucks.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

AC slotted hO cars are easy to make.

The rescue set used 20vac transformer AC power. Each chassis has one 1 amp diode inline with the motor direction of the diode allows for each car to see negative or positive power.

Inside each controller was a second diode in the same direction as the one used on each chassis. This keyed the controller to a single car. Allowing for 2 cars to share the same lane using just 2 power rails. 

I do it all the time at home.








Can't wait for the rereleased sets


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*As usual I'm behind the 9 inch curve...*

... what do MR-1 mean ?


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

It's weird they are posting these on the tower site with prices when it's almost a year away


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> ... what do MR-1 mean ?


Pretty sure it's just a snazzy model name like 440X-2 or HP-7. 

--rick


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> ... what do MR-1 mean ?


Marchon Racing 1?

Just a wild guess.

Patrick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And this was listed a little further down.

LXCXXY Auto World Thunderjets Popular Mechanics Release 12(12) 
Add to Wish List
211.99 Late Feb
LXCXXZ Auto World X-Traction Racing Rigs Release 6 (8) 
Add to Wish List
211.99 Late Mar
LXCXXW Auto World 4 Gear NHRA Legends Funny Cars Rel 12 (12) 
Add to Wish List
211.99 Jun 2013
LXCXXT Auto World X-Traction Hot Rod Magazine Release 12 (12) 
Add to Wish List
211.99 Jun 2013
LXCXXX Auto World 4 Gear NHRA Release 13 (12) 
Add to Wish List
211.99 Sep 2013
LXCXXU Auto World X-Traction Silver Screen Machines Rel 13(12) 
Add to Wish List
233.99 Sep 2013
LXCXYA Auto World X-Traction Racing Rigs Rel 7 2pk Rig/Car (8) 
Add to Wish List
305.99 Oct 2013
LXCXXV Auto World X-Traction Mopar Muscle Magazine Rel 14 (12)


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

yup those are the AW release sets, 8-12 cars per release all at once, expensive if you just like one car in the set.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Maybe, just maybe the MonkeeMobile will make it's way into the second silver screens release.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

five XT releases... :thumbsup: 

one Tjet release... 

wonder if any are new bodies...

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

The tower site tells you almost nothing, it's just like "slot cars $250, see the Auto World site if you need more info" Doesn't even tell you what you get, lame. So are they going to make 2 styles of track now for AW sets? Tomy style and Marchon style or are they going to re-boot the Marchon sets with Tomy style track?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't wait to pick up a pair of the monster trucks. It's going to be great to finally get some. Do you think people will now start listing the first release as "original" and chuck another $20 - $50 on the price tag! 

SouthLyonBen - Good point on the track. It would make more sense to continue with their regular track surely.


----------



## wickedlemon (Mar 26, 2010)

Be interesting to see how they compare to the originals. I've got a pair of the Jeeps.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If that ends up being the actual list of sets, it is an interesting choice. It seems AW went for the novelty sets, and maybe that is the point. Having collected Marchon cars for the past 10 years or so, I can tell you the Explorers and the Jeeps in that Canyon set are some of the most common cars you will find.

The choice of the jets and monster trucks is also novelty based and probably will enjoy quick, but brief, success if reissued.

The choice of chassis will also be interesting as Marchon had a few different varieties, including one that looked very much like a Tyco HP-7.

Joe


----------

